# Isolated ground... how far back?



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

CE1 said:


> Here's one that I did about 3 weeks ago...


I see you used the pipe for the EGC and used the installed conductor as the IG rather than pulling 2 grounds. Was the IG an afterthought? I've not used pipe as the EGC in 10 or 15 years, probably. Pulling 2 conductors in your case would seem more prudent to me, although it's certainly a bit cheaper your way.


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I did pull two conductors (IG & EG). The grounding bushing is just an old habit that won't die.


----------



## RobertWilber (Mar 5, 2006)

*Hollerin ... ?*

Nah ..
Ah'm naut HOLLERIN'!
Jes a liddle emfasiz he and they ...
:no: :whistling :whistling

didn't say you WERE misleading ANYONE. just pointing out how it could be construed later, if ya get muh drift. 
People conveniently use facts and forget the truth if they need to have a scapegoat


----------



## Sparky Joe (Apr 29, 2006)

I agree with Wilber. If you want to create something and call it whatever the hell you want, go for it. Just don't call it an isolated ground if it is not an isolated ground. By the way, what would you call a 'butcher' job like that anyway?

Oh and whoever posted the link, it doesn't work, anymore I guess.


----------

